# what do i do?  my door trim has a 1/4" gap



## mayhem69 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi again, sorry to be a pain.  Looks like my door frame wasn't centered correctly and now when i put the trim on there is a 1/4" gap on one side.  It is about the top 1/3 of the door and slowly tapers to flush in the middle.  Here is a pic. to show you.  What can i do about this?  Just caulk?


----------



## mr plumber of rochdale (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes caulk would be fine or any other filler. Iv used caulk before without trouble just have to repaint over it every now and again. You will find most walls are uneven and probably will have to use more caulk....

mrplumberonline.com


----------



## mayhem69 (Dec 31, 2009)

now i know what is wrong, the builder didn't center the frame correctly. That is just shoddy workmanship.   Samson Builders from Perkiomenville SUCKS!


----------



## mr plumber of rochdale (Jan 1, 2010)

ha ha sounds about right


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 6, 2010)

So you solved it already without filling or caulking?


----------



## mayhem69 (Jan 6, 2010)

yes, i had to cut 2 nails and now i can move the upper corner of the frame and re-center.


----------

